

Rate my Startup: Quicklyst, a note-taking application - shantanubala

Hello HN. I'd like to thank you all for the sheer amount of resources and discussions available on this site that are just a search away. They're great for helping make decisions.<p>I just launched Quicklyst in the spirit of "launch a product you're embarrassed about" and "launch early." Tell me what you think.<p>http://www.quicklyst.com/<p>It's a note-taking app that has an outline-style textbox. It has automatic Kindle delivery for notes (yeah, I copied Instapaper on that one), printable study guides, and a DuckDuckGo zero-click info feature. I tried my best to keep the interface simple, but I have explanations of the features at:<p>http://www.quicklyst.com/guide<p>And one question: Should I go freemium? I figure it's easy to switch to freemium, but hard to switch back.
======
blhack
There seems to be a bug...

If I start a new note (the note I started is called "Bananas are great
because:"), add a line, then add another line by pressing enter...then press
tab to indent, it won't let me do a ( character.

I wanted to make:

Bananas are great because:

They are full of potassium

\---(Thanks, Honey I Shrunk The Kids)

but it wouldn't let me make the ( symbol. Cool though :). As far as charging
for something like this...I don't know if I personally would ever pay for it.
What benefit am I getting from this that I don't get from emailing notes to
myself?

~~~
shantanubala
Thanks for the feedback! I'm fixing that right now.

------
blitzo
could you explain the technology behind the scene?

~~~
shantanubala
It runs on Google App Engine, and I'm using the standard webapp framework on
App Engine, using the basic Datastore API. I use jQuery for the basic
interactions and jQuery UI for the buttons and icons (as well as some of the
CSS-related stuff). I use Jinja2 for templates, and the gae-sessions package
for session management. I use the DuckDuckGo JSON API to get the zero-click
info. Overall, there's not a whole lot of code to be honest, since I use so
many third-party tools.

